# Solheim Cup 2021



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

I can't find a thread for this so if there is one please delete this one.
Anyway, free to view on YouTube.

First thing I see is "Patriots Pavilion" and instantly I want Europe to win even more than I did before.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 4, 2021)

All I'm seeing at the moment is every time they pan to someone on the practice range, they're on their phones


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2021)

If you ain't no patriot stay out, y'hear?!


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

I hope I've not put my foot in it and Patriot's Pavilion is for US Veterans.....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			I hope I've not put my foot in it and Patriot's Pavilion is for US Veterans.....
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, but mixing sport with the military is never a good look. IMO.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 4, 2021)

Ist and 10th sharing a tee and some fairway - not sure I've seen that anywhere else but got to be good with the big grandstand behind the tee


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 4, 2021)

Team Jelly!? Really!


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 4, 2021)

The USA team are so cringe. Hope they get absolutely pumped.


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

How many replays of team Jelly's putt did we need to see, I hope they lose.


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

Great back nines from all the European pairings.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Some great putts holed.


----------



## IanM (Sep 4, 2021)

Riveting stuff... excellent golf being played.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2021)

Excellent start. Long way to go. 

US-Eh? 😊

Love watching ladies golf. So much more relatable and swings like butter 🙂


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Team Jelly!? Really!
		
Click to expand...

They got the wobbles 😂


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The USA team are so cringe. Hope they get absolutely pumped.
		
Click to expand...

I'd pump one or two of them!


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 4, 2021)

What is it with the spectators? Someone yells fore and they just stay sat there riveted in their seats and no attempt to cover up or duck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Did i read that right and the second is a 395 yard par 5 ?!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2021)

After Georgia drains one from the adjoining State, does anyone else think it's going to go Europe's way this weekend?


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

First rule is don’t concede any putts to Lexi Thompson


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The USA team are so cringe. Hope they get absolutely pumped.
		
Click to expand...

the Korda’s seem really arrogant


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

One of the players has been stung by a bee. Hope it wasn’t between the 1st and 2nd holes😳. Joking aside I hope she is not allergic.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 4, 2021)

If you were teeing off on the 1st would you a) hit one with the crowds cheering or b) wait for drop-a-pin-like silence?

Think it might be quite good for the old nerve ends, might try and start it in the midweek Stableford


----------



## Brads (Sep 4, 2021)

Bloody YouTube has died on my fire stick.
Crap signal on my mobile most likely.
Buggers


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			If you were teeing off on the 1st would you a) hit one with the crowds cheering or b) wait for drop-a-pin-like silence?

Think it might be quite good for the old nerve ends, might try and start it in the midweek Stableford
		
Click to expand...

With the crowd noise for me.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 4, 2021)

Where on YouTube is it. Away for the weekend but going to try find it on hotel telly


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			If you were teeing off on the 1st would you a) hit one with the crowds cheering or b) wait for drop-a-pin-like silence?

Think it might be quite good for the old nerve ends, might try and start it in the midweek Stableford
		
Click to expand...

That crowd noise is nothing compared the racket at a forum meet


----------



## Brads (Sep 4, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Where on YouTube is it. Away for the weekend but going to try find it on hotel telly
		
Click to expand...

Just search it.
It’s Sky Sports Golf YouTube channel


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			If you were teeing off on the 1st would you a) hit one with the crowds cheering or b) wait for drop-a-pin-like silence?

Think it might be quite good for the old nerve ends, might try and start it in the midweek Stableford
		
Click to expand...


why not start a new thread with a poll


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

The YouTube feed seems to have stopped about half an hour ago, probably a teaser to encourage people to pay to watch on Sky.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Production and coverage again is very patchy - not seeing much of the last group

They also appear to seeing out a good number of very short putts 😲


----------



## MarkT (Sep 4, 2021)

Watched the last hour or so of the foursomes and they didn't show a lot of the key shots eg drives at 18 that ended in bunkers - shouldn't be too hard with just four groups. Feel like I've seen more of Juli Inkster dancing than the final match


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			The YouTube feed seems to have stopped about half an hour ago, probably a teaser to encourage people to pay to watch on Sky.
		
Click to expand...

I can't get it on sky YouTube, says it's returning shortly😡


----------



## MarkT (Sep 4, 2021)

We could also do with a Shot Tracer - does anyone know why, given the magnitude of the event, why they're not using one?


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I can't get it on sky YouTube, says it's returning shortly😡
		
Click to expand...

It's back now.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			It's back now.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

front group are 3 1/2 hrs for 12 holes on all accounts, can anyone confirm?


----------



## MarkT (Sep 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			front group are 3 1/2 hrs for 12 holes on all accounts, can anyone confirm?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, off at 5.35pm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

MarkT said:



			We could also do with a Shot Tracer - does anyone know why, given the magnitude of the event, why they're not using one?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure who the host broadcaster is but potentially the technology etc is with the Fed Ex Final 


fundy said:



			front group are 3 1/2 hrs for 12 holes on all accounts, can anyone confirm?
		
Click to expand...

yep - and referee out with them now 

Commentator said Korda is one of the quickest on tour but has also been penalised for slow play in the matchplay 🤦‍♂️


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2021)

You are kidding me...seen it all now.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

How the hell was that classed as a US win when the ball was stationary 

Dottie Pepper is a knob


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			You are kidding me...seen it all now.
		
Click to expand...

Have the tour championships on. 

So it true Nessie form. 
What's occuring?


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

You could wait a year and that wouldn’t drop in.


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			How the hell was that classed as a US win when the ball was stationary

Dottie Pepper is a knob
		
Click to expand...

If i was ruled against like that, i would walk off.  If you want to win so much your happy to take that then i dont want to be involved in the match.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2021)

Jeez, desperate or what?! I've gone right off Nelly Korda throughout today and that's the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2021)

Dotty needs binning.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			If i was ruled against like that, i would walk off.  If you want to win so much your happy to take that then i dont want to be involved in the match.
		
Click to expand...

The US moaned like cheap hookers when Alison lee picked the ball up without be told it was good the other year


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			You could wait a year and that wouldn’t drop in.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter if they didnt give it the 10s. Its not for them to judge. Shows the lack of experience of matchplay. Cant see it being reveresed, nor should it be.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 4, 2021)

If they uphold that ruling, I’d wait 10 seconds on every hole before conceding any putts, or just not concede any at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Have the tour championships on.

So it true Nessie form.
What's occuring?
		
Click to expand...

Player putted - the ball stopped right by the hole , European player picked up the ball to give it to them but was before 10 seconds elapsed so they gave the hole to the US - letter of the law it looks to be the right decision


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't think it was going to drop, but for a few seconds she could have waited. Technicalities eh? 😕


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Jeez, desperate or what?! I've gone right off Nelly Korda throughout today and that's the final nail in the coffin.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure if the players complained or whether the referee just called it.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Player putted - the ball stopped right by the hole , European player picked up the ball to give it to them but was before 10 seconds elapsed so they gave the hole to the US - letter of the law it looks to be the right decision
		
Click to expand...

Is that only if part of the ball is overhanging the hole? Players pick up plenty of balls inside 10 seconds when conceding putts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Is that only if part of the ball is overhanging the hole? Players pick up plenty of balls inside 10 seconds when conceding putts.
		
Click to expand...

The ball was pretty close to the edge from the pictures


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I’m not sure if the players complained or whether the referee just called it.
		
Click to expand...

It looked like bubba said something


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2021)

Surely the 10 seconds begin after they player gets to the hole without undue delay...
Korda didn't try to get to the hole without undue delay because she was writhing around on the ground bemoaning her luck.
Get up, get to the hole and then see...
If you want 10 seconds...get there sooner.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			It looked like bubba said something
		
Click to expand...

It was done by the official and not the players


----------



## MarkT (Sep 4, 2021)

From the other angle it isn't close to over-hanging the hole. Here we go again..


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 4, 2021)

Im giving Madsen benefit of the doubt that she knows when a balls moving....


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			It looked like bubba said something
		
Click to expand...

Why is he even there? Oh, he never made it to East Lake. 😂😂😂


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 4, 2021)

Can confirm I'm now watching the tour championship, a handicap tournament for 15 million dollars is somehow doing a better job of standing up for the principles of the game.  IMO.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Surely the 10 seconds begin after they player gets to the hole without undue delay...
Korda didn't try to get to the hole without undue delay because she was writhing around on the ground bemoaning her luck.
Get up, get to the hole and then see...
If you want 10 seconds...get there sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Rules dont say that though. You can wait the 10s, but must then get to the hole in reasonable amount of time but then no 10s.

Golf works when played by the rules, not what people might like them to be, incorrect applications of them, etc. Unless you are Tiger Woods, that has always been the way.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Morale of the story, never touch your opponents golf ball.


----------



## IanM (Sep 4, 2021)

Nellie said nothing and was sitting on the floor.  Wouldn't have got there in 10 seconds.

But was given as hand ball.  That's a yellow card and a free kick!!


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Morale of the story, never touch your opponents golf ball.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs d just said touching someone else’s balls causes trouble


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

I thought that in matchplay it was the right of a player to overlook a transgression by an opponent, so what is the official doing sticking their oar in when team USA have said nothing?


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			Nellie said nothing and was sitting on the floor.  Wouldn't have got there in 10 seconds.

But was given as hand ball.  That's a yellow card and a free kick!!
		
Click to expand...

deliberate handball is a red card


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			I thought that in matchplay it was the right of a player to overlook a transgression by an opponent, so what is the official doing sticking their oar in when team USA have said nothing?
		
Click to expand...

Making a name for themselves!


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 4, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Morale of the story, never touch your opponents golf ball.
		
Click to expand...

https://fb.watch/7PAPp1rvDf/


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2021)

Just seen it.
she’s had an absolute nightmare.

from what they showed. No blame on Korda either. She took the concession and didn’t appear to grumble


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			Nellie said nothing and was sitting on the floor.  Wouldn't have got there in 10 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt have to get there in 10s. She can consume her 10s kneeling in sorrow. And then get to the hole in a reasonable time.


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 4, 2021)

If I was in this situation,

1.  I would have left the ball until the other player picked it up 

2.  If my opponent claimed the hole as mentioned any enjoyment or sense of responsibility to play golf would have been lost and match would be conceded.

Or

1. Id have asked them not to touch it until i was sure it wasnt moving.  (Even though by throwing my putter and dropping to my knees i think i knew it had stopped).

2.  If i didnt stop them, then I'd have assumed there integrity was intact and left it at that.

If my captain came and asked me to claim tbe hole I'd have politely refused.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			I thought that in matchplay it was the right of a player to overlook a transgression by an opponent, so what is the official doing sticking their oar in when team USA have said nothing?
		
Click to expand...

Commentary have just said that the rules officials have been told to intervene if they see a breach of the rules so it's possible that the official didn't have any choice under what she's been told to do.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2021)

So are they effectively saying you have to wait 10 seconds before conceding a putt..?
Even if the ball is a foot away?
After all, the wind might blow it in..


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So are they effectively saying you have to wait 10 seconds before conceding a putt..?
Even if the ball is a foot away?
After all, the wind might blow it in..
		
Click to expand...

No, it's the overhanging the whole bit that is crucial here. Not sure how the referee could see that from off the green though.


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 4, 2021)

The only way that was getting to the hole was if it evolved legs and marched there.  

This is not the golf i want to be promoted to juniors club players.

No idea where the fault lies, so not necessarily holding it against Korda etc...


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2021)

Has anyone got a video?   Only seen it once on tv.


----------



## Brads (Sep 4, 2021)

Looked overhanging from both angles I saw .


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Commentary have just said that the rules officials have been told to intervene if they see a breach of the rules so it's possible that the official didn't have any choice under what she's been told to do.
		
Click to expand...

A strange instruction if they have, but then as we've seen before, professionals have no idea about the rules.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			No, it's the overhanging the whole bit that is crucial here. Not sure how the referee could see that from off the green though.[/OTE]

Looking at the tv a tiny fraction was
Overhanging and it was past the hole
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Has anyone got a video?   Only seen it once on tv.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434253106414510083

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434253103134650370


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 4, 2021)

Something like that would initiate my inner childishness. The opposition would be holing out every single putt from that point. Even if the ball was overhanging the hole. 


I know it probably wasn't the US player who initiated it. But it was their ref and I wouldn't be supprised if it was mentioned to the ref by a member of the US team.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Brads said:



			Looked overhanging from both angles I saw .
		
Click to expand...

It was never going to drop


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			No, it's the overhanging the whole bit that is crucial here. Not sure how the referee could see that from off the green though.
		
Click to expand...

The referee thought it was overhanging - the European girls said it wasn’t , referee checked the video and decided she was right 

Referee has followed the rules to the Letter.


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The referee thought it was overhanging - the European girls said it wasn’t , referee checked the video and decided she was right

Referee has followed the rules to the Letter.
		
Click to expand...

And golf has won as a result.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			The only way that was getting to the hole was if it evolved legs and marched there.

This is not the golf i want to be promoted to juniors club players.

No idea where the fault lies, so not necessarily holding it against Korda etc...
		
Click to expand...

Fault lies exclusively with the European for being to hasty too pick up the ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			And golf has won as a result.
		
Click to expand...

Got to keep up the integrity of the sport 👍


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			Fault lies exclusively with the European for being to hasty too pick up the ball.
		
Click to expand...

just like Alison lee a few years ago and look how the US moaned


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Something like that would initiate my inner childishness. The opposition would be holing out every single putt from that point. Even if the ball was overhanging the hole.


I know it probably wasn't the US player who initiated it. But it was their ref and I wouldn't be supprised if it was mentioned to the ref by a member of the US team.
		
Click to expand...

The ref is from the governing body - I have no doubt she would have done the same if the US girl had picked the ball up


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 4, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Coverage is so bad, even showing shots in the wrong order.
		
Click to expand...

The original commentary for Kordas putt was saying it was for the hole, only to then see europe have a putt for eagle straight after.... tv are awful at matchplay!


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got to keep up the integrity of the sport 👍
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't think having officials jumping in during matchplay is a good idea and doesn't keep up the integrity of the sport.


----------



## Brads (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			It was never going to drop
		
Click to expand...

Does that matter ?
serious question btw. Total golf newbie


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 4, 2021)

My own opinion is ball was never going to drop. 

But was close enough to edge to "technically" be the correct call.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

Brads said:



			Does that matter ?
serious question btw. Total golf newbie
		
Click to expand...

It doesnt matter - its just an opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			Personally I don't think having officials jumping in during matchplay is a good idea and doesn't keep up the integrity of the sport.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the rules being followed is keeping the integrity but the spirit of the competition wasn’t great in that moment.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

seems to have achieved its aim and got everyone talking about it  file under no publicity is bad publicity


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 4, 2021)

Where's the last group?!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			Personally I don't think having officials jumping in during matchplay is a good idea and doesn't keep up the integrity of the sport.
		
Click to expand...

I think that been being told to intervene if they see a rules breach has just got the officials itching to get involved.

If the referee was not standing on the green how could they say the ball was overhanging?

TV pictures never going to be conclusive on something like this and Korda's reaction suggests it wasn't going to drop.

A can of worms has just been opened by the officials in my opinion.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			It doesnt matter - its just an opinion.
		
Click to expand...

the ball was past the hole so unless it goes backwards there is zero chance of it dropping


----------



## MarkT (Sep 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434261653084909569
Agreed


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

And when their match is over the players (on both sides) will be put in an awkward position answering questions about just one incident. A shame, especially if on Monday night the Americans have won by a half point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Not good though. The golf had been great, fantastic competition and now all we're talking about is a bad decision by an over zealous official and either a thoughtless or classless moment from the USA, depending on how charitable you're feeling, for allowing her to do that.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think the players have a choice with the referee there and refuse to allow her to referee surely 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don’t think the players have a choice with the referee there and refuse to allow her to referee surely 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t golf “self governed” and rules officials step in when asked?


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don’t think the players have a choice with the referee there and refuse to allow her to referee surely 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

And the players are not allowed to agree to break the rules. It is the correct decision, just unfortunate that we all know the ball would not have dropped.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Isn’t golf “self governed” and rules officials step in when asked?
		
Click to expand...

Not when it comes to these Ryder/Solhiem Cups - a referee is with each group and is there it step in , been many rules issues over the years in both events I believe that’s why they have them with each game now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Of course they do in matchplay. I like to think I'd have said "No, ref, the putt was missed and the ball was never going to drop. Still all square, onto the next hole".
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think that can happen in this event

It’s a harsh rule but appears to be the correct one.


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

What a gesture for the USA to concede the hole right now?


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			the ball was past the hole so unless it goes backwards there is zero chance of it dropping
		
Click to expand...

Which can happen. We have all seen balls go 'in the back door'. Balls can go backwards - so there was a chance it could go in. The point is that it is not up to Sagstrom, a youtube guy, or anyone else other than Korda or Ewing to decide. They are entitled to their 10s. The rule is clear. Golf rules can be harsh. Unfair even - but it only works if people observe them no matter what, and dont modify them to how they think they should be, or what the outcome should be disregarding the rule.


----------



## IanM (Sep 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			What a gesture for the USA to concede right now?
		
Click to expand...

Those days are long gone.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Can’t wait to hear nelly interviewed about it


----------



## IanM (Sep 4, 2021)

Nellie looks very uncomfortable....


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2021)

Does seem like a bit of naivety.  Simple thing to do is ask, do you want it back before you grab it. 

Its not the Europeans call to say if its stopped or not.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			Nellie looks very uncomfortable....
		
Click to expand...

Her partner saying the ball was still rolling 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Does seem like a bit of naivety.  Simple thing to do is ask, do you want it back before you grab it.

Its not the Europeans call to say if its stopped or not.
		
Click to expand...

why would you ask if they want it back?


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Surely if the referee had an issue she should’ve stepped in right away and not after the hole was completed
As if the European player had known she needed an eagle to half she would’ve been more aggressive with her putt


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			Which can happen. We have all seen balls go 'in the back door'. Balls can go backwards - *so there was a chance it could go in.* The point is that it is not up to Sagstrom, a youtube guy, or anyone else other than Korda or Ewing to decide. They are entitled to their 10s. The rule is clear. Golf rules can be harsh. Unfair even - but it only works if people observe them no matter what, and dont modify them to how they think they should be, or what the outcome should be disregarding the rule.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute nonsense. The ball had come to rest and had been in that position for 7 seconds. The laws of physics say that there is absolutely zero chance of that ball rolling back *UPHILL* to drop into the hole - the rules of golf might say different but the laws of physics contradict that.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m now dreading the squawking and mindless 🇺🇸🤪 hollering at the Ryder Cup after watching this…. I’d forgot just how painful it is! Please keep them quiet Europe 😩


----------



## Boomy (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Surely if the referee had an issue she should’ve stepped in right away and not after the hole was completed
As if the European player had known she needed an eagle to half she would’ve been more aggressive with her putt
		
Click to expand...

This was exactly my thoughts too - there’s an official with each group so why wasn’t it dealt with at the time! If it wasn’t sorted during the play of that hole it shouldn’t be allowed to be decided after.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

Boomy said:



			This was exactly my thoughts too - there’s an official with each group so why wasn’t it dealt with at the time! If it wasn’t sorted during the play of that hole it shouldn’t be allowed to be decided after.
		
Click to expand...

It was sorted at the time - the ref stepped in pretty much as the ball was passed back Korda


----------



## Roctar (Sep 4, 2021)

You could of waited 10mins but no way was that going to drop in a month of sundays.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Absolute nonsense. The ball had come to rest and had been in that position for 7 seconds. The laws of physics say that there is absolutely zero chance of that ball rolling back *UPHILL* to drop into the hole - the rules of golf might say different but the laws of physics contradict that.
		
Click to expand...

1) They play according to the rules of golf.
2) The ball would not have to roll *UPHILL* to drop into the hole if it is overhanging the hole.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			1) They play according to the rules of golf.
2) The ball would not have to roll *UPHILL* to drop into the hole if it is overhanging the hole.
		
Click to expand...

RE: point 2 - how else is the ball going to get in the hole without rolling uphill if the original putt was downhill and the ball had gone past the hole?


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			1) They play according to the rules of golf.
2) The ball would not have to roll *UPHILL* to drop into the hole if it is overhanging the hole.
		
Click to expand...

What garbage you talk 🙈


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

whats the score? no one seems to be talking about that?


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			1) They play according to the rules of golf.
2) The ball would not have to roll *UPHILL* to drop into the hole if it is overhanging the hole.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤡
The ball had gone past the hole


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			whats the score? no one seems to be talking about that?
		
Click to expand...

4.5 to 2.5 to Europe with one match left to play and Europe are one up in that playing the last


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			whats the score? no one seems to be talking about that?
		
Click to expand...

4.5 to 2.5 to Europe, one game still out 👍🏻


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			RE: point 2 - how else is the ball going to get in the hole without rolling uphill if the original putt was downhill and the ball had gone past the hole?
		
Click to expand...

It isnt dealing with uphill/downhill if overhanging the hole. Just the physics of its centre of gravity, the ground/grass underneath it, wind, compression of the grass changing simply from the force of the ball sitting on it. All the usual things that can make a ball on the edge of the hole, while stationary, move again. Hence the 10s and time to get to the hole being acknowledge as still possible for a putt to drop.


----------



## Hercules (Sep 4, 2021)

Any player with sportsmanship would have not taken the hole. They could easily of said to the official "no we can't agree with you"


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			It isnt dealing with uphill/downhill if overhanging the hole. Just the physics of its centre of gravity, the ground/grass underneath it, wind, compression of the grass changing simply from the force of the ball sitting on it. All the usual things that can make a ball on the edge of the hole, while stationary, move again. Hence the 10s and time to get to the hole being acknowledge as still possible for a putt to drop.
		
Click to expand...

it wasn’t on the edge enough to drop in you spanner


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤡
The ball had gone past the hole
		
Click to expand...

That is incidental. What is past, is past. All that metter once it is teetering on the edge are the local conditions at that point, not what went before.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

Hercules said:



			Any player with sportsmanship would have not taken the hole. They could easily of said to the official "no we can't agree with you"
		
Click to expand...

You cannot agree to waive or ignore a rule of golf.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			That is incidental. What is past, is past. All that metter once it is teetering on the edge are the local conditions at that point, not what went before.
		
Click to expand...

how is this going to drop?


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			That is incidental. What is past, is past. All that metter once it is teetering on the edge are the local conditions at that point, not what went before.[/QUOTE

teetering? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤡
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Boomy (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice one Georgia Hall 👌🏼👌🏼👌🏼


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			That is incidental. What is past, is past. *All that metter once it is teetering on the edge* are the local conditions at that point, not what went before.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't teetering on the edge. You could've invited the All Black rugby team to do the Haka right beside that ball and it still wouldn't have dropped into the hole.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			how is this going to drop?
		
Click to expand...

That is irrelevant. The point is that it doesnt matter whether it is going to drop or not. The rule is as it is.
If the rule were different, then it might have been fine. But until it is changed, play it as written.


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			That is irrelevant. The point is that it doesnt matter whether it is going to drop or not. The rule is as it is.
If the rule were different, then it might have been fine. But until it is changed, play it as written.
		
Click to expand...

the rules official said it had
To be left as it might drop


----------



## Hercules (Sep 5, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			You cannot agree to waive or ignore a rule of golf.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to think that in days of old a true sportsman would not of taken that hole. I would have conceded the 18th!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The ref is from the governing body - I have no doubt she would have done the same if the US girl had picked the ball up
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Just a thought shouldn't match play rules apply ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's worse than usual, I think because there are hardly any European cheers so it's just flat when Europe are doing well. Ryder cup will be this magnified and pretty painful probably.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Karen, a quick question for you, I know you've been a top class golfer for a few year now.
Did you ever consider turning pro and compete/play with the likes of the Solheime cup players ? 

I know a couple of guys that played of plus 2 or 3 for years, who said they just couldn't compete with the top tour players . 
What's your thoughts on the different levels ?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			why would you ask if they want it back?
		
Click to expand...

To confirm its missed.   I dont mean retake it haha.


----------



## Bassfisher (Sep 5, 2021)

What possess someone to shout “get in the hole” , cringe worthy!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			how is this going to drop?
View attachment 38273

Click to expand...

The outer left edge of the perimeter might just about be 1mm over the edge, but bottom edge is nowhere near. That wasn't gonna fall in a month of Sunday's.

As for reasonable time, if Nelly had walked over instead of languishing on her knees, she would have looked for the gimme or tapped it in herself for one more shot.

But rules are rules, it's a crap decision given on the lightest of technicalities. It would leave a bad taste if it happened to me, and certainly feel like a hollow victory. I'd like to think that I'd concede the next hole to even it out, but I'm not sure that's in the US psyche, I am sure that if it comes down to a close result and the US win, they'll forget about it in a heartbeat.

Part of me would make them putt everything today, but that would just make me look petty, and lower me down to their level. Match play has its own integrity and sense of fair play, deciding when to give putts and when not to, we've seen a lot of surprise gimmes over the years in the name of fair play. Unfortunately the US team this year seem to lack that in their win at all cost mentality, it's a shame, but if that's how they want to win, let them get on with it. Hopefully it will just inspire the European team to play with more desire, and win the cup by a country mile.


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 5, 2021)

Europe had a 25 foot putt on 18 to half the match.  If the US were in any way concerned with sportsmanship, that woukd have been given, match would be halved.  Korda would have a 2 minute cold shoulder from her captain.  Womens golf would have its 'concession'. 

Ask Nicklaus and Jacklin how that turns out.  Oh yeah, its a magical historic moment thats brought up every ryder cup.

Historic moments in Solheim cup so far.

1.  Suzanne Pettersons putt
2. Petty "we didnt concede that putt" moment from Europe
3. Petty "it might have rolled in' from US

Thank god for Suzanne Patterson.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 5, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Europe had a 25 foot putt on 18 to half the match.  If the US were in any way concerned with sportsmanship, that woukd have been given, match would be halved.  Korda would have a 2 minute cold shoulder from her captain.  Womens golf would have its 'concession'.

Ask Nicklaus and Jacklin how that turns out.  Oh yeah, its a magical historic moment thats brought up every ryder cup.

Historic moments in Solheim cup so far.

1.  Suzanne Pettersons putt
2. Petty "we didnt concede that putt" moment from Europe
3. Petty "it might have rolled in' from US

Thank god for Suzanne Patterson.
		
Click to expand...

1. Sorenstam chips in but has to replay it because it was out of turn. 

For me, the Solheim Cup’s biggest moments have all been controversial incidents of poor sportsmanship. What’s wrong with these people? That’s not how golf is played.  Maybe they’ve been watching too much football


----------



## IainP (Sep 5, 2021)

Whilst I agree with much of what has been typed on the controversy, I wonder if there is an amount of viewing through a European lens.
What reaction would the US players receive in US if they had "balanced the game". Remember the much worshipped Woods received a lot of grief for the Molinari concession. Just a thought.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			it wasn’t on the edge enough to drop in you spanner
		
Click to expand...

hey stop giving backsticks grief. He’s right. We can all look at the ball and say that was never going to drop. But he is just explaining the rationale for the rules. 

Naive from Europe. Sneaky from the rules official. Unsporting from US.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 5, 2021)

Why did she pick it up anyway?  I never pick up an opponent’s ball uninvited … to ensure that I cannot transgress in any way.  If I concede a putt, and they are some distance away, I will say “shall I knock it back to you” … if they say yes, then I will touch it, otherwise no.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			You cannot agree to waive or ignore a rule of golf.
		
Click to expand...

See rule 3-2d/4.
You can choose to ignore an opponent's rule breach in match play if you want, but you can't conspire with your opponent to agree to a rule breach.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Were the group not being timed? Kind of contradicts the "play faster" edict!

I'm still in shock at what took place and how it wasn't corrected by the USA team - I'd have let the opponents win the next hole and then we're back as it should be for the remainder of the match.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Were the group not being timed? Kind of contradicts the "play faster" edict!

I'm still in shock at what took place and how it wasn't corrected by the USA team - I'd have let the opponents win the next hole and then we're back as it should be for the remainder of the match.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have to remember they are not like you and I. They are the top of their sport because they are ruthless. It doesn't enter their minds very often to give in. I guess it is doubly difficult when you are playing in a pair, representing a team and your whole country, especially the USA.


----------



## Junior (Sep 5, 2021)

.....and they were also 3.5 to 0.5 down in the tournament at the time


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			I think you have to remember they are not like you and I. They are the top of their sport because they are ruthless. It doesn't enter their minds very often to give in. I guess it is doubly difficult when you are playing in a pair, representing a team and your whole country, especially the USA.
		
Click to expand...

True BUT history tells us that there are those at the very top who haven't lost sight of what being a good sport/human being means..


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			True BUT history tells us that there are those at the very top who haven't lost sight of what being a good sport/human being means..
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, but that often happens when they are older, wiser and mellowed a bit


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2021)

Just goes to show how much simpler life (and golf) would be if only the players knew the laws of the game. 

Many on here are piling in on the Americans but it was a European player who made the error.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2021)

If the ball had finished 1 foot from hole  and waited 3 seconds and given it

Would they step in? Not following the 10 second rule?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			If the ball had finished 1 foot from hole  and waited 3 seconds and given it

Would they step in? Not following the 10 second rule?
		
Click to expand...

10 seconds is only applicable to balls overhanging the hole.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			hey stop giving backsticks grief. He’s right. We can all look at the ball and say that was never going to drop. But he is just explaining the rationale for the rules.

Naive from Europe. Sneaky from the rules official. Unsporting from US.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t believe the US could have done anything 


williamalex1 said:



			See rule 3-2d/4.
You can choose to ignore an opponent's rule breach in match play if you want, but you can't conspire with your opponent to agree to a rule breach.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t believe it’s the case for this event.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			10 seconds is only applicable to balls overhanging the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Ah fair enough


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 5, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			10 seconds is only applicable to balls overhanging the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Any breeze at all on fast greens with any slope and the ball is quite capable of rolling 10 feet after you think it is at rest.

With this in mind I would consider everything overhanging the hole in this event....


----------



## Troymcclure (Sep 5, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			I guess it is doubly difficult when you are playing in a pair, representing a team and your whole country, especially the USA.
		
Click to expand...

This is what makes it less clear cut for me. If I were Korda my decision would be simple. Call Captain over soon after and declare my strong desire to concede a putt to rectify the incident. But Captain decides.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Just goes to show how much simpler life (and golf) would be if only the players knew the laws of the game.

Many on here are piling in on the Americans but it was a European player who made the error.
		
Click to expand...

She did but there is always the letter of the law and the spirit...I'd say this was a time to display the latter from the USA.


----------



## Slab (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			She did but there is always the letter of the law and the spirit...I'd say this was a time to display the latter from the USA.
		
Click to expand...

But by that same spirit and letter of the law reckoning... the European player should never have put the US player /team in that position, what on earth was she thinking! 

Its right to query the US decision/choices after the pick up/penalty, but the real (only) culprit is Sagstrom


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Slab said:



			But by that same spirit and letter of the law reckoning... the European player should never have put the US player /team in that position, what on earth was she thinking!

Its right to query the US decision/choices after the pick up/penalty, but the real (only) culprit is Sagstrom
		
Click to expand...

I assume she was thinking "that's good" and toss it back to the player writhing on the ground making no attempt to get up and retrieve the conceded putt. I am 100% sure she wasn't thinking "quick, pick it up...it might roll in".


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I assume she was thinking "that's good" and toss it back to the player writhing on the ground making no attempt to get up and retrieve the conceded putt. I am 100% sure she wasn't thinking "quick, pick it up...it might roll in".
		
Click to expand...

She only had to wait a further 3 seconds.

As to her intent, we will never know  but she certainly didn't hang about when striding towards the opposition's ball.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			She only had to wait a further 3 seconds.

As to her intent, we will never know  but she certainly didn't hang about when striding towards the opposition's ball.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well...I prefer to believe in her integrity.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			She only had to wait a further 3 seconds.

As to her intent, we will never know  but she certainly didn't hang about when striding towards the opposition's ball.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely is that the case, I thought the player who made the putt had 10 seconds once they got to the ball. Not a PP.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don’t believe the US could have done anything


Don’t believe it’s the case for this event.[/
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I don’t believe the US could have done anything


Don’t believe it’s the case for this event.
		
Click to expand...

In this case it was the rules official that called the penalty, so when would rule 3-2d/4 apply ?


----------



## Slab (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I assume she was thinking "that's good" and toss it back to the player writhing on the ground making no attempt to get up and retrieve the conceded putt. I am 100% sure she wasn't thinking "quick, pick it up...it might roll in".
		
Click to expand...

Had it been Sagstroms eagle putt and she was still 20ft away, do you think she might've wanted her retain her right to walk up to see if it might drop?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Slab said:



			Had it been Sagstroms eagle putt and she was still 20ft away, do you think she might've wanted her retain her right to walk up to see if it might drop?
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't going in...not a chance. If we got the hole on the same basis I would think it stinks! Not sure what else I can say about the matter - or at least my feelings on it.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2021)

It all seems to have affected Korda more than Sagstrom 
Nelly's having a Weston today..


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2021)

Interestingly shaped bunker on the left of the 6th....


----------



## Slab (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It wasn't going in...not a chance. If we got the hole on the same basis I would think it stinks! Not sure what else I can say about the matter - or at least my feelings on it.
		
Click to expand...

After seeing the TV close up or if I was standing over the ball I'd agree, it wasn't going in
But in a match do I want my opponent making that decision for me every time? 

It was close enough because part of the ball was overhanging, I'm pretty confident saying in a regular tour event every player would've got over their bad luck that it didn't fall, walked to the hole to give it a closer look before tapping in.. But every one of them would've paused and looked. 
Sagstrom removed the opportunity for Korda to do that. 
Chance of dropping or not, It wasn't her call to make


----------



## bobmac (Sep 5, 2021)

If the players hadn't questioned what happened, the referee shouldn't have got involved.
She should have kept her nose out.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 5, 2021)

*Burn the witch!!* 

People keep talking about sportsmanship.....and then desperately looking to condemn someone. Both sides probably could have handled it better......give them a break. Most people are great at figuring out what they "should" have done.....afterwards.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Not even in my dreams. I'm just not close to the level of run of the mill pros never mind the top players. I'd be so far out of my depth it'd be embarrassing! 

Click to expand...

Can understand what you mean.
Watched one of our scratch boys playing our pro on our 12th par4...Pro hits 5 iron almost into ditch short of green/ scratch lad hits driver -same result!
As you say, just a different game


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2021)

Loved the silence as Mel Reid's putt dropped to put Europe 5 up in the match.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 5, 2021)

I always had a mindset where I never touched my opponents golf ball.

The only time I got caught out was against a young high handicapper who putted 4 foot past the hole and nearly in line with my putt.
Is that alright..... he asked.
It's fine says I .....thinking he meant did I want it marked.
He walked forward and picked up his ball. 
Nae mercy after that and I defeated the cheeky wee sod a long way from the clubhouse.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 5, 2021)

Has Leona Maguire missed a shot yet? She’s been absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

I can't believe how close to the hole a putt has to be for it to be given.


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Were the group not being timed? Kind of contradicts the "play faster" edict!

I'm still in shock at what took place and how it wasn't corrected by the USA team - I'd have let the opponents win the next hole and then we're back as it should be for the remainder of the match.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Sep 5, 2021)

100% correct


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2021)

That's Matchplay for you..
Lexi missing most of her putts from every length but nails a 30 footer on the 17th....


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 5, 2021)

They've turned up this morning and the moronic USA chants have started.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 5, 2021)

Ryed


Bazzatron said:



			They've turned up this morning and the moronic USA chants have started.
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse - could be Sweet Caroline


----------



## Hercules (Sep 5, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			You cannot agree to waive or ignore a rule of golf.
		
Click to expand...

No but the American players can put thing right through sportsmanship


----------



## banjofred (Sep 5, 2021)

How many times over the years have giving a gimmie caused a problem?  Maybe the problem is in not just insisting everybody get the ball *in the hole*.....kind of the object of the game. Being nice or mean is irrelivent............put the ball in the hole.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 5, 2021)

The TV production is terrible, how are they not showing every shot? Dottie Pepper is compounding the experience.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Dottie earlier "they had the momentum for a split second and then lost it again"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2021)

Europe really need to get through this season with a lead overall 

The US Ladies have got the crowd going now and clear momentum- it’s very likely unless someone steps up that the US could have a 1 point lead going into the singles and tough ask from there.


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Dottie earlier "they had the momentum for a split second and then lost it again" 

Click to expand...

She’s seen me play!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2021)

Poor girl!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Europe really need to get through this season with a lead overall

The US Ladies have got the crowd going now and clear momentum- it’s very likely unless someone steps up that the US could have a 1 point lead going into the singles and tough ask from there.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a the European anthem we could singalong to . Anyhow I'm sure our ladies will try their best. fingers crossed.
EDIT, Always look on the bright side of Life.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

Why do the players try to fit ridiculously large yardage books into ridiculously small back pockets?
They have caddies ......................... use them!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Why do the players try to fit ridiculously large yardage books into ridiculously small back pockets?
They have caddies ......................... use them!
		
Click to expand...

It would drive me mad for sure. I don't like a normal scorecard in my back pocket!


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

Why do I find Salas so utterly unlikeable?


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It would drive me mad for sure. I don't like a normal scorecard in my back pocket!
		
Click to expand...

Slight departure from the thread---but what's a 'score-card'??


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Wtf - not acceptable any day on social media never mind a reasonable golf publication site
		
Click to expand...

Don't go over to the 'Laughter - the best medicine' thread!
Oh, and what does WTF mean?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Why do I find Salas so utterly unlikeable?
		
Click to expand...

She reminds me of Roseanne Barr


----------



## MarkT (Sep 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Why do I find Salas so utterly unlikeable?
		
Click to expand...

I really like Salas, think she's decent. This isn't based on much other than a bit of hearsay. Played in the pro-am for the Women's Open a few years ago and she was the only pro to come to the drinks bit afterwards and her playing partners said she was fantastic with them. I do wish she'd stop holing so many putts!


----------



## chico (Sep 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Wtf - not acceptable any day on social media never mind a reasonable golf publication site
		
Click to expand...

I thought he meant he would beat them easily if he played them at golf!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Slight departure from the thread---but what's a 'score-card'??

Click to expand...

The thing you keep your score on??


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm in trouble in the household for saying I quite like Salas!! Her iron play and short game is awesome as she's a (relatively) short-hitter. I like that. She also seems a teeny bit fragile at times emotionally - I like that too.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I'm finding the way the she keeps canning putts from outside 20 feet pretty unlikeable!
		
Click to expand...

She just doesn't give in though does she??
Got to admire her attitude-she's a fighter...And I like/admire that


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2021)

I like Salas.  She's a fighter...

Quality of golf is great...   Blokes Tour Championship on other channel, but we've not watched any this weekend


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			I like Salas.  She's a fighter...

Quality of golf is great...   Blokes Tour Championship on other channel, but we've not watched any this weekend
		
Click to expand...

I'm flicking back and forth, I don't normally give 2 flicks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2021)

The commentary and pundit team and shocking - they clearly have no idea on the state of the games or what’s going on


----------



## Wilson (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Add to that the fact they're not even showing lots of shots- particularly it seems European shots. In fact, that's probably why the pundits are getting it wrong - suspect they're not seeing any of that either.
		
Click to expand...

It feels like they are getting the pictures, and then having to look at their screens to see the scores, hard to get any flow to it.


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2021)

Why do we have to have an American on our coverage?

(Beemer is allowed though! He knows his audience)


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Maguire putting like a demon


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 5, 2021)

Love it!!
Lots of comments and points on the SOLHEIM CUP--can only be good for the game

Roll on the singles tomorrow; come on girls- stick it to them


----------



## MarkT (Sep 5, 2021)

The Sky advert with Barbara is getting me down a bit


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The Sky advert with Barbara is getting me down a bit
		
Click to expand...

What adverts


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2021)

MarkT said:



			The Sky advert with Barbara is getting me down a bit
		
Click to expand...

She’s too needy!


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

chico said:



			I thought he meant he would beat them easily if he played them at golf!
		
Click to expand...

Is obviously the correct answer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Is obviously the correct answer.  

Click to expand...

"Better sexy and racy, than sexist and racist "


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			As

someone posts you get out of jail card - horrendous patter either way
		
Click to expand...

A really tight game,  it worked out well, but could've been pants


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

Wow, that was a lucky break.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Why do I find Salas so utterly unlikeable?
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Great 2nd shots at the last by Reid and Maguire.
Edit- Reid and Maguire couldn't get any higher , if you know what I mean .
Slight change of name, but can you name the 1960s Mamas and Papas song


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			As

someone posts you get out of jail card - horrendous patter either way
		
Click to expand...

I'm leaving it here, I don't want to ruin this thread.
If you feel that strongly, there's a 'Report' button.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 5, 2021)

I think I might be a little bit (or a lot) in love with Mel Reid. I'm not sure that as a slightly past middle-aged, overweight man I'm her ideal partner, but I really like her attitude, how she presents herself to the media and how she goes about things.


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2021)

Excitement to the last putt, what a bounce out the rough for Reid!


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 5, 2021)

What a shot from Mel Reid


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The commentary and pundit team and shocking - they clearly have no idea on the state of the games or what’s going on
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they got 3 things wrong within 10 minutes before, plus sometimes not showing what shot number is being played on the screen as well - very poor production and commentary.


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2021)

Think I’ll have to finish work early tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

is the singles draw tonight or in the morning anyone know?


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			is the singles draw tonight or in the morning anyone know?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434650825838764033


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 6, 2021)

Fingers crossed, but we really need a European anthem/song we can sing or chant


----------



## Rockall (Sep 6, 2021)

To chorus of Light My Fire:
“Come on Leona Maguire
Come on Leona Maguire
Gonna set the course on …. fire!!!!”


----------



## Rockall (Sep 6, 2021)

To tune of Volare:
“Carlota, oh oh oh oh
Ciganda oh oh oh oh
She comes from Pamplona
She played for Arizona”
and repeat ……..

I’m sure people can do better!


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			There is one match on the course playing 18 and we didn't see any of their tee shots. What a load of crap
		
Click to expand...

I was sorting a spilled drink, and wondered if I’d missed them, or they just hadn’t shown them… that is shocking - the production has been abysmal with 4 matches on the course, how will they cope with 12?


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 6, 2021)

Wilson said:



			I was sorting a spilled drink, and wondered if I’d missed them, or they just hadn’t shown them… that is shocking - the production has been abysmal with 4 matches on the course, how will they cope with 12?
		
Click to expand...

I was on split screen with the tour championship, had the same feeling wondering how I'd managed to miss loads of important moments in the Solheim but was 100% up to speed with the fed ex, the leaderboard and everyones position on the course in the tour championship....

As a side note, I distinctly heard someone shout 'Yes!' After an american missed putt.  I was horrified!  If golf becomes a sport where its ok to celebrate failure then all is lost!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2021)

Excellent comeback from Europe and it’s such a shame that the broadcasters aren’t taking this event seriously enough


----------



## IainP (Sep 6, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			I was on split screen with the tour championship, had the same feeling wondering how I'd managed to miss loads of important moments in the Solheim but was 100% up to speed with the fed ex, the leaderboard and everyones position on the course in the tour championship....

As a side note, I distinctly heard someone shout 'Yes!' After an american missed putt.  I was horrified!  *If golf becomes a sport where its ok to celebrate failure then all is lost!*

Click to expand...

Re bold, guess you haven't watched the RC in the last 2 decades. Not saying it's okay, but it's definitely been happening.


----------



## peld (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think I might be a little bit (or a lot) in love with Mel Reid. I'm not sure that as a slightly past middle-aged, overweight man I'm her ideal partner, but I really like her attitude, how she presents herself to the media and how she goes about things.
		
Click to expand...

even with all your shortcomings, for Mel Reid, you fall down at the first hurdle in being a man!


----------



## IainP (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It seems we're basically back to not getting shown European shots. It's farcical how bad the coverage is.
		
Click to expand...

That's a real shame, a great opportunity to showcase on a Monday evening.
I was about to check if the singles matches were going onto YouTube


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 6, 2021)

IainP said:



			That's a real shame, a great opportunity to showcase on a Monday evening.
I was about to check if the singles matches were going onto YouTube
		
Click to expand...

Can’t find anything on YouTube which is a shame as I’m stuck in the office till late tonight. ☹️


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It seems we're basically back to not getting shown European shots. It's farcical how bad the coverage is.
		
Click to expand...

The volume of very long ad breaks is a joke. There were 8 players on the course yesterday and we saw an American's approach shots followed by "we'd love to tell you where the Europeans are but we're not sure"!


----------



## DannyOT (Sep 6, 2021)

I can't imagine you find yourself needing to hole an Eagle putt to tie a hole!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 6, 2021)

Think it's on Sky Sports Mix so if you don't have the sports package then you can still normally get that channel free.

Not sure why this session isn't on You Tube, seems a bit poor.

Great start from Europe and Leona in particular!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2021)

Been watching it for 15 minutes. Might turn it off. My ears are hurting from that stupid bint of a starter...😖😖😖


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Awful noise.
Surely you would be embarrassed to shout half of that crap.?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2021)

Did Charley just fart???😱😱😱😱


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Did Charley just fart???😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

We said that! Stopped her follow through (swing that is)!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			We said that! Stopped her follow through (swing that is)!!
		
Click to expand...

She did, didn't she
🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

I said the same thing to Mrs B
She deffo farted.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434944006035808256
😳😂😂😂😂


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Saw Georgia Hall tee off on the first and then didn't see her again until she was putting on the second. Saw all of Nelly's shots tho.

Although I'm increasingly thinking it's just that they don't realise you need to see both player's shots in matchplay to be able to follow it!
		
Click to expand...

AW, come on Karen-They're not that thick, are they???
Btw, who's your money on? (includes you as well williamalex1....Going to be really tough but thinking Europe can do it


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Been watching it for 15 minutes. Might turn it off. My ears are hurting from that stupid bint of a starter...😖😖😖
		
Click to expand...

She’s guest starter at cooden next year mate


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 6, 2021)

Things are tight…exciting stuff and still loads of time to go.  Maguire currently playing a blinder.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 6, 2021)

Got to agree about the coverage. Korda and Hall hit into greenside bunker and then we see Korda putting for a par and a win. 

No sense of continuity in the coverage at all.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

any chance of the USA girls turning up or is this done early?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2021)

Leona Maguire - take a bow!


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 6, 2021)

I want Leona Maguire's golf game please. What a player!


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

One down four more needed, up in 6, square in two, not looking too bad right now.


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Pity we never seemed to see many of her shots.
It was almost like Europe had stopped putting there for a bit


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 6, 2021)

Dominant from Europe, incredible given the odds seemed stacked against them going in.

Boutier I guess is playing well but I don’t think I’ve seen a shot since the par 3. Five up 👏


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 6, 2021)

Also stat on Georgia making most birdies on lpga shocked me. Wasn’t expecting that as I see her as more a very consistent and steady golfer, deadly with a putter though.


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

Are Europe even playing?


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Are Europe even playing?
		
Click to expand...


unreal lack of coverage of 1/20 favourites lol


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 6, 2021)

Anyone else nervy, feels like Ciganda and Hull are key to get us over the line. Scoreboard all looks very close now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2021)

Are Sky buying the coverage from a US broadcaster??!!

I'm struggling the the Korda/Hall Korda/Hull element but I'm tired!!


----------



## peld (Sep 6, 2021)

Anyone else worried Europe will blow this? So close now


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Are Sky buying the coverage from a US broadcaster??!!

I'm struggling the the Korda/Hall Korda/Hull element but I'm tired!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't they for all if the US golf?

Any way Europe are doing great!


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

peld said:



			Anyone else worried Europe will blow this? So close now
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not a bit of it.


----------



## peld (Sep 6, 2021)

Altomare just holed two massive putts to go all square.
Europe are going to lose this.


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

peld said:



			Anyone else worried Europe will blow this? So close now
		
Click to expand...

Me!


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

how do we not see Castrens approach?


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

Two on the trot for Popov, it's not done yet!


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

the putt will have to do


----------



## Highslice (Sep 6, 2021)

Are Europe playing in this today? It’s genuinely hard to tell


----------



## peld (Sep 6, 2021)

Coverage is a joke.


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			how do we not see Castrens approach?
		
Click to expand...

Because she’s not American


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 6, 2021)

It’s like Hull and Kordas match isn’t important


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

peld said:



			even with all your shortcomings, for Mel Reid, you fall down at the first hurdle in being a man!
		
Click to expand...

Well I shall console myself with that being the only reason that she wouldn't be interested in me.


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 6, 2021)

This coverage is abysmal. There are like only 7 matches on the course and we are not seeing most of them.


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

Another one for Popov!


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 6, 2021)

Squeaky bum time now. Everything seems to be falling the way of the US now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 6, 2021)

European team need a putt to drop somewhere or they are getting steamrolled here.


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

peld said:



			Altomare just holed two massive putts to go all square.
Europe are going to lose this.
		
Click to expand...

No we are not!


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2021)

Going to be tight!


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Going to be tight!
		
Click to expand...

Tighter than Mel Reid’s shorts!


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

But Pedersen's point looks nailed on.  (  what have I said? )


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2021)

A couple of nice up & down’s here please!


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

A bit of wee has just escaped


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

Never in doubt ........................... well played girls.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			European team need a putt to drop somewhere or they are getting steamrolled here.
		
Click to expand...

#boom


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2021)

Wilson said:



			A couple of nice up & down’s here please!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for quoting myself, but very happy with just the one!

Pedersen to finish it off now.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 6, 2021)

Fantastic viewing and sport, well done Europe 😁😁


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Great result.

The crowds never even clapped when they celebrated the win
Pretty poor .


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

A shame I can't see any of it, but the commentary on BBC page gives a sense of excitement.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Wish I could backpedal as quick as Dotty lol 

Congrats Europe


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			A shame I can't see any of it, but the commentary on BBC page gives a sense of excitement.
		
Click to expand...


The TV coverage on sky doesnt lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 6, 2021)

That’s how to quieten Americans 
Great team performance


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Wish I could backpedal as quick as Dotty lol 

Congrats Europe
		
Click to expand...

She's sounds so bitter, can't stand her. So good to see that putt drop for Matilda Castren, very well done Europe


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

And a half now guaranteed from Pedersen so it's a win on US soil!


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 6, 2021)

Helluva performance, that. Well deserved


----------



## ger147 (Sep 6, 2021)

Are the US crowd doing a fire drill?


----------



## Boomy (Sep 6, 2021)

Get on there 🥳 Pipe down you mashed potato hollering noise boxes!!  

P.s the coverage is absolutely dreadful and even worse now they’ve lost.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 6, 2021)

That was superb viewing over all 3 days, haven't watched much women's golf before but I'll be watching more from now on.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			A shame I can't see any of it, but the commentary on BBC page gives a sense of excitement.
		
Click to expand...

The coverage on teletext is likely better than what’s on sky 🤔 It’s even worse now they’ve lost…


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 6, 2021)

Great win for Europe.  Especially considering petty America gave no putts all round!


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2021)

Excellent golf.  well done team!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			That was superb viewing over all 3 days, haven't watched much women's golf before but I'll be watching more from now on.
		
Click to expand...

That was my thinking as well. Not sure if it's just because it's match play rather than the standard 72 hole stroke play but have really enjoyed the last three days. Up to now I thought that Lexi Thomson was just an attractive girl who was pretty good at golf. Didn't realise just what a good golfer she was.

One question, from watching men's golf they seem to spin the ball more than I've seen in the last three days from the women. Is this simply because the greens are harder this week, that the women are hitting in with longer clubs and generating less spin or for another reason?


----------



## GG26 (Sep 6, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Get on there 🥳 Pipe down you mashed potato hollering noise boxes!! 

P.s the coverage is absolutely dreadful and even worse now they’ve lost.
		
Click to expand...

You’re right, the coverage has been poor throughout.


----------



## Rockall (Sep 6, 2021)

That Sky commentator unbelievably still thinks they haven’t won the match yet.  How many times does she need to see that Pedersen is dormie 3.


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			One question, from watching men's golf they seem to spin the ball more than I've seen in the last three days from the women. Is this simply because the greens are harder this week, that the women are hitting in with longer clubs and generating less spin or for another reason?
		
Click to expand...

The greens are just not receptive, I've seen very little spin on any of the three days.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2021)

Rockall said:



			That Sky commentator unbelievably still thinks they haven’t won the match yet.  How many times does she need to see that Pedersen is dormie 3.
		
Click to expand...

I was so confused, as I thought that gave them the win, but wasn’t sure as they didn’t say so!


----------



## Rockall (Sep 6, 2021)

It’s appalling commentary, complete anti-climax


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 6, 2021)

Coverage has been awful. They made it look like a complete anticlimax. Which I suppose it was for the USA. 

Whoever this Dotty woman is should never be allowed to speak about golf on TV again. She makes Paul McGinley look good.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			That was my thinking as well. Not sure if it's just because it's match play rather than the standard 72 hole stroke play but have really enjoyed the last three days. Up to now I thought that Lexi Thomson was just an attractive girl who was pretty good at golf. Didn't realise just what a good golfer she was.

One question, from watching men's golf they seem to spin the ball more than I've seen in the last three days from the women. Is this simply because the greens are harder this week, that the women are hitting in with longer clubs and generating less spin or for another reason?
		
Click to expand...

The ladies generally don't spin the ball like the men do.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

one helluva interview from Pat Hurst, not a single congrats for Europe in that interview!!!!


----------



## Highslice (Sep 6, 2021)

Commentator just called them the Dominant US team

am i watching the wrong pictures


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			one helluva interview from Pat Hurst, not a single congrats for Europe in that interview!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Noticed

Probably scared the crowd would lynch her.


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2021)

Everyone please write to Sky and the LET and complain about the quality of the coverage in general and the presence ofAmerican commentators on our coverage. 

Shockingly awful.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The ladies generally don't spin the ball like the men do.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that? As a not very good golfer I assume that spin is generated when the club strikes the ball. There doesn't seem to be any physiological difference between men and women that would account for that. Does club speed have any effect and with men generally being stronger and swinging faster that makes a difference?


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

Is the word Americans an anagram of angostura?


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2021)

Dottie Pepper with the icing on her cake, saying they should play foursomes first, as it’s more familiar… pretty sure you mean four-ball’s Dottie.


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Why is that? As a not very good golfer I assume that spin is generated when the club strikes the ball. There doesn't seem to be any physiological difference between men and women that would account for that. Does club speed have any effect and with men generally being stronger and swinging faster that makes a difference?
		
Click to expand...

All else being equal, greater clubhead speed gives greater spin.


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m so glad Danielle Kang didn’t get a chance to win it for the US


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

How many ad breaks?


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Is Americans an anagram of angostura?
		
Click to expand...

No of it’s an anagram of “we’re sore losers, how dare you come over here and beat us”


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice that Pedersen gets the point to make it a win rather than just retain. By all accounts here 17 debut set her back a bit in her golf career.


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Shame the solheim meme will be a fart.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 6, 2021)

There is no warmth to the Americans at the end of each game. Whether they win or lose there is just nothing from them... Its staid, stiff, congratulations... No warmth to a hug, barely an air kiss, no real acknowledgement of the battle they've been through or the achievement of their opponent. 

Yes it's tough when you lose but show a bit of humanity.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 6, 2021)

This commentator is as thick as 2 short planks, she's talking about it finishing 14-14, how stupid can she be??


----------



## Rockall (Sep 6, 2021)

The team in the studio would be much more excited but they must be having their dinner or something. Finally the message has got through that it’s a guaranteed 14.5 points.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 6, 2021)

The teeing off with the crowd cheering worked well for them.


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Best one was whet the comment was made that every half point counted.
She then said “but remember it’s a whole point , because the other team get the other half”
No shit Sherlock.

Meh! Europe won, America tried not to notice.
All in all a seriously enjoyable competition.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 6, 2021)

My goodness Pedersen…. Lift your shoulders, and nail it… her body language looks likes she’s lost the match!


----------



## Boomy (Sep 6, 2021)

Boomy said:



			My goodness Pedersen…. Lift your shoulders, and nail it… her body language looks likes she’s lost the match!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly just like that 👌🏼


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Quite the contrast.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			No, that's not what she was saying.
		
Click to expand...

Well if I misheard then I apologise but she's mentioned it a few times in the past half hour.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			No, that's not what she was saying.
		
Click to expand...

That is what she started off saying, then corrected herself. She’s full of blunders 😵‍💫


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

Oh!
Good putt by Kang.


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

I just watched the putt from Castren on YouTube, there was virtually no applause from the US spectators, piss poor.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Much like the Ryder Cup Team Europe seam to be much more of a team than the US who seem to be a collection of individual egos trying to play as a team.


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!!!!!


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 6, 2021)

Great putt! Haha.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

What I wouldn't give to be a part of the celebration that's about to start in the European camp. That's going to be one hell of a party.


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

Did I hear right that Pedersen's boyfriend is Kang's caddie?


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Did I hear right that Pedersen's boyfriend is Kang's caddie?
		
Click to expand...

Yup lol


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Did I hear right that Pedersen's boyfriend is Kang's caddie?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. You heard right.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			I just watched the putt from Castren on YouTube, there was virtually no applause from the US spectators, piss poor.
		
Click to expand...

When the last putt went in the grandstand was empty


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Oliver Brett ?
Been with Kang for years.
must have made for interesting pillow talk hahaha


----------



## D-S (Sep 6, 2021)

If you enjoy watching watching Americans sulk, then the closing ceremony is an absolute joy.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 6, 2021)

Solheim was as wooden as two short planks but the "compere" had a bit of humour about him.


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 6, 2021)

D-S said:



			If you enjoy watching watching Americans sulk, then the closing ceremony is an absolute joy.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Reminded me of being back in Paris on 2018!


----------



## Rockall (Sep 6, 2021)

Fair play to Bubba for sticking around and mixing with the European team to congratulate them.


----------



## babylonsinger (Sep 6, 2021)

Really good 3 days viewing - so many ups and downs. Some putt by Castren. Was gutted Reid missed hers!

Noticeably far less idiots in the crowd than the Ryder Cup will no doubt attract in a few weeks


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Seems very quiet at Inverness now.... 

Click to expand...

Normally party time all the time up here, but I'm away with work


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2021)

Well done Europe. Hope we never hear from Dottie again. "Oh no I never went out last, I was put where we needed a guaranteed point" - arrogant as ever. How do the USA players perfect the thin-lipped grumpy look??

Anyway...happy days and take that you yanks you!!


----------



## sweaty sock (Sep 7, 2021)

Congratulations to Europe and the way they presented themselves.  Americans did themselves no favours, slow play, akward fan encouragement at every opportunity, 'fore left' man, ultra stingy with putts.  

Even giving them the benefit of the doubt on the rules unfraction, not a team event I'd rush back to playing if it was anything I was involved in.

Echo comments about the coverage too.  At times I didnt even know who the americans were playing!  It seemed like Georgia Hall and Charlie Hull came close to beating the Korda's without playing 16 holes!


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 7, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Congratulations to Europe and the way they presented themselves.  Americans did themselves no favours, slow play, akward fan encouragement at every opportunity, 'fore left' man, ultra stingy with putts. 

Even giving them the benefit of the doubt on the rules unfraction, not a team event I'd rush back to playing if it was anything I was involved in.

Echo comments about the coverage too.  At times I didnt even know who the americans were playing!  It seemed like Georgia Hall and Charlie Hull came close to beating the Korda's without playing 16 holes!
		
Click to expand...

Fore left man should have been removed. What an absolute tool.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

One question, on the coverage they talked about a player putting for an eagle or birdie. It's matchplay, surely that is irrelevant. I don't remember seeing that at the Ryder Cup or in matchplay comps. Was that simply the us coverage and commentators that use those references or is that normal and I simply have not noticed previously?


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One question, on the coverage they talked about a player putting for an eagle or birdie. It's matchplay, surely that is irrelevant. I don't remember seeing that at the Ryder Cup or in matchplay comps. Was that simply the us coverage and commentators that use those references or is that normal and I simply have not noticed previously?
		
Click to expand...

They used it if the player was away first, so wasn't clear if they were putting for a half or the hole. 

I found the use of tied annoying.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			They used it if the player was away first, so wasn't clear if they were putting for a half or the hole.

*I found the use of tied annoying.*

Click to expand...

It's normally A/S, All Square isn't it?

On the first point, why not just say how many shots they had taken. That is the only relevant thing, unless putting second to win, square or save the hole.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's normally A/S, All Square isn't it?

On the first point, why not just say how many shots they had taken. That is the only relevant thing, unless putting second to win, square or save the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. It was not only irrelevant , it also gave the impression that they weren't aware that it was match play. Of , course, they were but not really very professional of them.


----------



## timd77 (Sep 7, 2021)

What a great 3 days golf, thoroughly enjoyable and very impressive from our girls to battle through with no support. Although saying that, I think it was Georgia hall who said the silence almost spurred them on because they knew they were doing well.

The commentary was god awful. Dottie was so bitter, we were on 14 points with pederson guaranteed a half for a good 20 minutes and she was still going on about us ‘retaining’ the cup. And the team captain was equally ungracious. Very strange that.

Finally, delighted for Sagstrom after the pick up problem. She’s been through a lot and that would’ve been devastating had we lost because of that point.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 7, 2021)

Who do you think will be the two captains in Spain? Matthew has said she won't do it again which leaves Petterssen as a strong candidate if she can juggle her young family around


----------



## sunshine (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's normally A/S, All Square isn't it?

On the first point, why not just say how many shots they had taken. That is the only relevant thing, unless putting second to win, square or save the hole.
		
Click to expand...

The US always use tied for match play. All square over here only.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One question, on the coverage they talked about a player putting for an eagle or birdie. It's matchplay, surely that is irrelevant. I don't remember seeing that at the Ryder Cup or in matchplay comps. Was that simply the us coverage and commentators that use those references or is that normal and I simply have not noticed previously?
		
Click to expand...

They always refer to putting for birdie / eagle in the Ryder Cup. It's good to know the first player has holed out for birdie for example and then the second player has a putt to tie (or for a half in English). Much more interesting to know the hole was halved in birdies or bogeys rather than 3's or 5's.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			They always refer to putting for birdie / eagle in the Ryder Cup. It's good to know the first player has holed out for birdie for example and then the second player has a putt to tie (or for a half in English). Much more interesting to know the hole was halved in birdies or bogeys rather than 3's or 5's.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that they have done that in the Ryder Cup as well, I have never noticed it before. Can't say that I agree with the logic, it is about numbers not par etc, but that is just a personal preference.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434499834237575179
Is there a reason she’s doing this? 
Trying to get a feeling in the swing?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434499834237575179
Is there a reason she’s doing this?
Trying to get a feeling in the swing?
		
Click to expand...

If Bryson did that he would be getting mullered. That is poor. You do that off the teeing area, not on it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434499834237575179
Is there a reason she’s doing this?
Trying to get a feeling in the swing?
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I don't think she meant to do it the first time. Then tried to cover it up with the second.


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2021)

I popped over to the WRX forum to read their thread on the Solheim Cup for a different perspective, interesting and at times amusing slant on it all.

https://forums.golfwrx.com/topic/1829273-2021-solheim-cup/page/16/


----------



## sunshine (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If Bryson did that he would be getting mullered. That is poor. You do that off the teeing area, not on it.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point. Surprised the US commentators didn't make more of this.

EDIT: actually I'm not surprised because the commentators wouldn't have seen a single shot that Hull played live.


----------



## timd77 (Sep 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434499834237575179
Is there a reason she’s doing this?
Trying to get a feeling in the swing?
		
Click to expand...

I watched that live, she didn’t wipe the mud off the face before taking her shot, the commentators had already said it was miles to carry the bunker and so I assumed she did it to take some spin off the driver? Would that work if the grooves were full of mud?



BiMGuy said:



			Personally, I don't think she meant to do it the first time. Then tried to cover it up with the second.
		
Click to expand...

Now that sounds like something we’ve all done! Yep, meant to hit that thin, keep it below the wind!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2021)

I was a bit worried when Brittany Altomare sank that long putt and went on to to win her match. That started a bit of the US comeback, but thankfully we survived. 
I agree the coverage  and commentary was poor, very biased and not very gracious .
Now roll on The Ryder Cup


----------



## bobmac (Sep 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			The US always use tied for match play. All square over here only.
		
Click to expand...





Or maybe not


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434499834237575179
Is there a reason she’s doing this? 
Trying to get a feeling in the swing?
		
Click to expand...

Very poor whatever the reason. 😞


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Fore left man should have been removed. What an absolute tool.
		
Click to expand...


he could come and do a job for me when I play


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434499834237575179
Is there a reason she’s doing this?
Trying to get a feeling in the swing?
		
Click to expand...



Does she normally hit a draw?   Looks like she is rehearsing a fade swing and doesnt quite have the same control.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 7, 2021)

Fantastic victory, and managed extremely professionally in the face of the Americans constantly trying to buoy the crowd.  If anything, the celebrations at the end were a little understated.

Leona Maguire, what a superstar!  Delighted for her and her family, inspired pick by Matthews.

Not much (I assume) that Sky could have done about the actual video feed, but the commentating appointments weren't great - it needed much more fanfare and chemistry rather subdued congratulations and sour grapes.  Also, in the studio, I like Sophie but she's really not that enthusiastic or engaging unfortunately - the whole sky team was a bit 'meh'.  

I thought Pedersen's putt at the end, combined with the leap and hug for her caddy followed by the kiss and hug for Kang's caddy (even if it is her bf) was the perfect ending.  What I wouldn't give for Poults to be planting a smacker on his opponents caddie on the last singles match at the Ryder Cup to win it!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 7, 2021)

Well this thread was lively with the usual US crowd hating 😆
Roll on the Ryder Cup 🍿😅


----------



## sunshine (Sep 7, 2021)

bobmac said:



View attachment 38296


Or maybe not
		
Click to expand...

That looks like a graphic from Sky / European Tour Productions. The 2018 Ryder Cup was held in Paris so the host broadcaster was not American.

Look on US websites and you will see reference to "tied".

World Golf Championships-Dell Technologies Match Play 2020-2021 Group Stage (pgatour.com) 
37th Ryder Cup Matches 2008 Leaderboard | Golf Channel


----------



## sunshine (Sep 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			I popped over to the WRX forum to read their thread on the Solheim Cup for a different perspective, interesting and at times amusing slant on it all.

https://forums.golfwrx.com/topic/1829273-2021-solheim-cup/page/16/

Click to expand...

Thank you, that was a good read. Some insightful comments, as well as some rubbish... no different from any thread on here!

My personal highlight was the guy arguing (with a poster from Finland) that Finland was in Scandinavia. He's probably never left Nebraska.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 7, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Does she normally hit a draw?   Looks like she is rehearsing a fade swing and doesnt quite have the same control.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure mate,maybe.
There’s got to be a reason,doesn’t look good tho.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Disagree, lots of context can be added knowing a player is putting for an eagle.... to get a half!
		
Click to expand...

I think you can mention it as an afterthought to show the level of play in that hole, I remember a European, Georgia Hall I think, winning with a bogey on one hole for example which was an interesting point, but saying the player going first is putting for an eagle is irrelevant. It is player v player, not player v course.

It's a mild irritation to me, and some others, but not a big deal.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That looks like a graphic from Sky / European Tour Productions. The 2018 Ryder Cup was held in Paris so the host broadcaster was not American.

Look on US websites and you will see reference to "tied".

World Golf Championships-Dell Technologies Match Play 2020-2021 Group Stage (pgatour.com)
37th Ryder Cup Matches 2008 Leaderboard | Golf Channel

Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I guess they must use both


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2021)

I guess they must use both

View attachment 38298
[/QUOTE]
Are they implying that Steve and Martin aren't "with it"...?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 7, 2021)

Congratulations to Beanie .......my fellow NBHS FP.........on her superb captaincy skills.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2021)

I didn't see much of it but at least I didn't see any face paint, flags in hair and the like from the US side. That can only be a positive  IMO


----------



## Rockall (Sep 7, 2021)

timd77 said:



			What a great 3 days golf, thoroughly enjoyable and very impressive from our girls to battle through with no support. Although saying that, I think it was Georgia hall who said the silence almost spurred them on because they knew they were doing well.

The commentary was god awful. Dottie was so bitter, we were on 14 points with pederson guaranteed a half for a good 20 minutes and she was still going on about us ‘retaining’ the cup. And the team captain was equally ungracious. Very strange that.

Finally, delighted for Sagstrom after the pick up problem. She’s been through a lot and that would’ve been devastating had we lost because of that point.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, Dottie tried to get it through to the main commentator (with the Australian accent) that it was a guaranteed 14.5.  The main commentator took over half an hour to realise that the overall match was won.  Tried to turn it back a bit by saying that Europe still had to complete the last match.


----------



## NoLayingUp (Sep 7, 2021)

I can’t confess to watching Women’s Golf regularly but I must confess, it was utterly exhilarating to watch! I found myself hooked, what great ambassadors for the game, well done ladies!


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 8, 2021)

Well, having watched the Solheim Cup I can safely say lady professional golfers are immense. They may lack the distance compared to the professional men (although would outdrive must of us by miles), but they certainly do not lack anything in terms of ball striking, skill and imagination. Maguire was pure class.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 9, 2021)

LET is on Sky Sports You Tube currently; I know considerably below LPGA but thought i'd watch given Solheim uptick.

Caroline Hedwall is playing, and reminded me a bit of Leona Macguire. She took 5 points from 5 back in 2013 Solheim, got up to world number 26 but then seems to have completely fallen away since that season and no longer on LPGA. Just wondered if anyone knows how she lost form so bad? Don't think it will happen to Leona looking at her recent play in US but does go to show that she's been penciled in for 2023 Spain Solheim but could easily fall away.

Feels like Meg Maclaren could also do with kicking on now (I appreciate she'll be trying very hard so probably not a helpful comment!), she's had success on LET and Rose Series but just doesn't seem to be able to compete on LPGA yet or fully on Futures. Perhaps a bit harsh but feels like she's got greater coverage than her ranking currently with people like Bronte Law better but rarely mentioned. 

Definitely a bit more strength in depth building in the Women's game.


----------



## peld (Sep 9, 2021)

just turned that on - seems odd seeing pro's without a caddy.

Also, having seen a few bits of the LET, these smaller events are not great quality


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 9, 2021)

peld said:



			just turned that on - seems odd seeing pro's without a caddy.
		
Click to expand...

And with a pull trolley to match which has clearly been hired from the clubhouse. I guess you would when you've got to travel and take luggage on the plane.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 9, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			LET is on Sky Sports You Tube currently; I know considerably below LPGA but thought i'd watch given Solheim uptick.

Caroline Hedwall is playing, and reminded me a bit of Leona Macguire. She took 5 points from 5 back in 2013 Solheim, got up to world number 26 but then seems to have completely fallen away since that season and no longer on LPGA. Just wondered if anyone knows how she lost form so bad? Don't think it will happen to Leona looking at her recent play in US but does go to show that she's been penciled in for 2023 Spain Solheim but could easily fall away.

Feels like Meg Maclaren could also do with kicking on now (I appreciate she'll be trying very hard so probably not a helpful comment!), she's had success on LET and Rose Series but just doesn't seem to be able to compete on LPGA yet or fully on Futures. Perhaps a bit harsh but feels like she's got greater coverage than her ranking currently with people like Bronte Law better but rarely mentioned.

Definitely a bit more strength in depth building in the Women's game.
		
Click to expand...

Did Meg not win on the Symetra tour this year?


----------



## peld (Sep 9, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			And with a pull trolley to match which has clearly been hired from the clubhouse. I guess you would when you've got to travel and take luggage on the plane.
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking COVID might have caused an issue with caddies, but Switz is on the green list....?!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Did Meg not win on the Symetra tour this year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, in fairness I've taken another look and she did in June, I think i thought she was leading and slipped or Covid got in the way. Symetra tour website is a bit unknown to me but looking at it i think top 10 get LPGA cards but currently Meg is in 16th with perhaps 4 tournaments to go so still a chance.


----------

